# Help!!!



## Larleygirl (Oct 22, 2011)

I am so Brand NEW at this so please, PLEASE, bear with me!! I have a vinyl cutter and the enduratex vinyl (the iron on vinyl). I also have transfer sheets from Bestblanks.com. I am looking for the easiest, cheapest way to produce shirts. I don't want the extra material on the heat transfers so how can I weed out all of that material before I transfer it to my shirt? My cutter does not have registration marks. Is there another way??? Any help will be appreciated!


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

What type of Vinyl cutter and what software? When you say you don't want the extra material on the Tranfers, do you mean you don't want all the Background? 

You need the ability to Contour Cut your Transfers. Your cutter needs to be able to contour cut, and you need the software to drive it. 

For now, try matching the background color to the same color as the t-shirt. Then, use scissors to cut around the image. Maybe 1/16 of an inch or less if you can. 

You'll only have to do this long enough to buy the right tools. Software, cutter, etc. 

Hope this helps Larley. Oh, you can also have someone else cut them for you on their cutters. Many people in this forum, and your cutters forum could help with that.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

It really depends on the design. Many designs can be done using the heat transfer vinyl which doesn not leave a background after it is weeded. If you are wanting to do inkjet transfers, then the only way to remove the background is to have a cutter that does contour cutting or you can use a scissors if the background is simple.

For higher volumes, you can use plastisol heat transfers which is basically a screenprinted design printed onto a release paper and applied to the garment using a heat press.

What are you wanting to do?


----------



## Dtag1971 (Oct 2, 2011)

Are you wanting to do plastisol transfers also? If you are working with thermofilm or heat applied vinyl you are going to have some material waste. Is this single color graphics? The thermofilm that I use has a see through carrier, so I just eyeball it if I'm doing 3 or 4 colors. Plastisol transfers are a differernt ball game.That's what I use in my airbrush shop. It requires screen printing equipment. If you do not have screeen printing equipment farm them out to a transfer company like stahls or ace screen supply!!


----------

